# Renovation costs



## Bolter (25 Aug 2012)

we are currently looking at buying a semi-detached house with existing rear extension built in 1960s 170 m2 plus existing attic conversion(bath and one bedrooms) 40m2.

we want to
1. change internal layout downstairs (involves knocking internal walls two of which appear to be load bearing
2. new windows (triple or double glazed) throughout
3. rewire
4. refloor
5. replaster
6. insulate (to include external insulation)
7. pitch the roof of existing flat roof extension (25m2)
We are at pre-contract stage and have had our survey done. ExCluding items 1 and 7 our engineer costed the rest roughly at 15000k. We have a tight finite budget for renovation. Ideally I would like to extend the kitchen by about 15 m2. My question is this. Can an architect accurately cost this? I can't see such a small project justifying a qs. I am quite willing to sacrifice certain aspects so long as I can get an accurate costing. Mainly I don't want the not untypical scenario where builder/designer keep coming back looking for more money. Our budget in total is only 28k
Can anyone advise on cost of 1-6 and separately on 7?


----------



## Bolter (25 Aug 2012)

Just to clarify. I could forfeit a new kitchen extension if a good architect could come up with better idea re use of space. Also will an architect work on a fixed budget/ flat fee these days?


----------



## lowCO2design (25 Aug 2012)

> ExCluding items 1 and 7 our engineer costed the rest roughly at 15000k.


with the info you have provided this figure seems really low, and your engineer a fool for suggesting such a figure


> We have a tight finite budget for renovation. Ideally I would like to extend the kitchen by about 15 m2. My question is this. Can an architect accurately cost this?I can't see such a small project justifying a qs. I am quite willing to sacrifice certain aspects so long as I can get an accurate costing.


 architect prepares the drawings and specification and a Quantity Survey prices.





> Mainly I don't want the not untypical scenario where builder/designer keep coming back looking for more money. Our budget in total is only 28k


from what you have outlined, IMO forget the extension -spend the money on upgrading the electrics, windows and insulation and air-tightness - these items alone will soakup your budget[/QUOTE]


> Can anyone advise on cost of 1-6 and separately on 7?




?? 1g -100g  this is a pointless estimate with the info given
what type?? GOOD upvc maybe 5-10g - alu-clad maybe 15-20g
extent of works?? 5-10g
?? 210 m2 x approx 50€ m2 supply and fit -  5-10g
?? to what the extent?? allow 1- 10g
min 10g
?? to current standards??? 3-10g depending on details


----------



## lowCO2design (25 Aug 2012)

aaa said:


> Also will an architect work on a fixed budget/ flat fee these days?


yes


----------

